# General > Politics >  The Scottish Government's discretionary budget has been reduced since 2010

## Rheghead

Fullfact has given its results on claims by John Swinney that the Scottish Government's budget has been reduced.  So yes, the money that John Swinney is allowed to play with has been reduced.

Westminster bad.

https://fullfact.org/scotland/has-sc...ecreased-2010/

----------


## sids

I wouldn't have much faith in any website with "fact" in its name.

----------

